# Care To Share An Opinion?



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Just wondering what likes, Pygos or Rhoms? Im thinking about getting a rhom becuase it will be easier to take care of when im out for college. They require less work and they wont need to be fed as often. Im thinking my mom would be open to feed a fish a few times a week rather than many times a week. I could clean tank on my trips back home. Just wonder what you guys like... Id get at larger rhom 9" or so. Thanks! P.S. My username fits the Dolphins! 1-0!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Just wondering did you not plan for college before spending 200$ on caribe?

A serra isnt much less work then pygos. If pygos have better filtration the work load could be pretty much the same. Both will need weekly water changes. Pygos also don't have to be fed every couple days as adults. Dependign on how often you would be returnign home you may just want to sell the tank when you go to college then retart one when you are done as i dont know if your mom would want to care for the tank for a coupel years while your at school. Don't nessisarily have to sell it, but mayby just take it down or restock it with something they want as i don't really see a point in buying a 9" rhom if you will only see it every week or two. If it was a rare and expensive fish i could see them keeping it for a couple years, but for somethign farily common you may just want to wait as I dont know how much you coudl really enjoy a tank you see only every week or two.

If i was you I would just take the tank down or restock it with some community or something for your mom then if you wanted/ are allowed to (in residence) mayby just do some 30g tank with a sanchezi though it would depend if you would be comming home for the summer and if you would have the same room/appartment next year or not.

Can you tell me why you think a rhom will be that much work then pygos? the only real difference I see is pygos shoudl have better filtration and mayby bigger water changes.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

My opinion is if you personally do not have the time to care for the aquarium leave it empty until you do have the time. It is not fair to your mom or the fish to put it on her.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

My opinion is that you lasted twice as long as I thought you were going to.

nice.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Before this topic gets filled with responses based upon past issues with Dolphin, I'm just gonna remind everyone of the ridiculous amount of buying/selling/swapping that goes on in this hobby and also point out the fact that the kid isn't giving up on his fish, just asking for opinions on whether or not he should switch to a solo serra instead of a group of pygos.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

I think that every fish derves attention and lots of care. If you simply don't have the time then don't keep any


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Im going to care for the fish either way. Im not giving up on anything... Im just reconsidering if Id like a rhom better than a pygo shoal. I feel you get way more attached to a single fish. College isnt for 2 yrs. Im only a junior. I will not be taking anything down. I like piranha and would have about 1,000 more tanks filled with them if i had the space. Again the only thing i asked was what is your personal favorite.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I Can Mate said:


> I think that every fish derves attention and lots of care. If you simply don't have the time then don't keep any


I agree ^^^, CLUSTER ONE is also right the amount of work is the same. If you got borred with Cariba a rhom would be even less entertaining...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Again, Im not bored with anything. Im just considering getting a rhom instead. I dont see the problem here...


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Again, Im not bored with anything. Im just considering getting a rhom instead. I dont see the problem here...


There isn't a problem. Look at the question you're asking...it's up to you and what you like not up to me and what I like...

GL with your decision, like Joe said people swap/sell fish all the time, I dont see anything wrong with that.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

lets all have a drink







and think this over here's to you mate


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea it is my decision but im just wondering what you guys all like. I don't know if i like rhoms since i have never had one or even seen one around me. Just taking a little poll what you guys like better pygos or rhoms and why?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I prefer an overstocked single species pygo tank if the tank is atleast 180gal.
Rhoms are cool but you may get bored of just one fish, mind you even a group of pygos can be boring also depending on the group.

I cant believe that you're considering selling your poor cariba, I guess you're bored already?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Not selling anything, Im thinking of trading them. No im not bored. Didn't go over this way back when you wanted to sell poor ******?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

****** had hith and I didnt want to deal with it, and by the way I traded him also


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

zippa said:


> My opinion is if you personally do not have the time to care for the aquarium leave it empty until you do have the time. It is not fair to your mom or the fish to put it on her.


I have to agree with this statement. Just sell your fish and empty the tank until you have the time to take care of it properly.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I didnt need to go over anything with you, you just thought you were being smart


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds a reasonable excuse. Im haven't made my mind up on anything. I like the cariba but I also like getting kinda close with a single fish. A single fish means alot more to you than a shoal. With a 75gal what would you get ******? Stick with the caribe or a 9" rhom?

I am taking care of the fish "properly" I dont neglect tanks... Nevermind just forget it, I just thought I'd ask a simple ? on what you all prefer. Instead you like picking out parts where you can shoot out smart ass answers.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If I were "you" I wouldnt keep anything especially since you will be leaving your mom to take care of your pet.
Eveb though odds are that you wont even have the rhom or cariba by the time you go back to school

But for anybody else I would say that a 6-9in rhom would be better in a 75gal.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh ill have the fish till college no matter what. Im going to try and keep it when im gone in college also. If the opportunity arises maybe ill take a trade for a rhom.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> Sounds a reasonable excuse. Im haven't made my mind up on anything. I like the cariba but I also like getting kinda close with a single fish. A single fish means alot more to you than a shoal. With a 75gal what would you get ******? Stick with the caribe or a 9" rhom?
> 
> I am taking care of the fish "properly" I dont neglect tanks... Nevermind just forget it, I just thought I'd ask a simple ? on what you all prefer. Instead you like picking out parts where you can shoot out smart ass answers.


If you can't handle reading other peoples opinions or you can't handle a little constructive criticism than don't ask.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think you should ask your mom what she wants, as she going to be the one caring for it.here mom I got you a piranha to feed.wtf


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> I think you should ask your mom what she wants, as she going to be the one caring for it.here mom I got you a piranha to feed.wtf


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea she said she'd like the rhom. She also plans on doing the water changes and gravel vac.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> I think you should ask your mom what she wants, as she going to be the one caring for it.here mom I got you a piranha to feed.wtf


thats what I think too. Keep what you want untill you go to college. Personally i would do caribe over a rhom as a shoal is more entertaining. When you go to college I would eitehr take down the tank or fill it with somethign your mom wants. If she will be taking care of the tank and seeing it alot more then you I think she should be able to fill it with what she wants. Im not trying to be an ass, but I dont see a point in you planning to get a fish that your mom will be taking care or sicne you will be away. if you want a rhom for a couple years before you go sure, but once you go imo you should let your mom chose what if anything goes in the tank. I would also show her her options out side of p's as if my mom wanted a tank it would probably some angel fish, african cichlids, discus or something more entertaining and colourful.

Generally I would recomend a serra to people who also have a pygo shoal as often times unless you luck out and get a fingerchaser most serras just stay in their fav spot for like 20 hrs a day.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

keep the cariba. i have both, cariba and a xingu rhom- personally the cariba are far more entertaining to watch swim, interact, and eat. with a rhom or cariba- there will be weekly maintanence feeding either way. also, in the future if you got a bigger tank you add a piraya, super red, or a tern. with rhom that option isn't available.

a word of advice: i find myself in argument amongst members here often, however it is within the lounge. i argue on topics of politics, economics, socials issues, ect. ill convey points in lounge where i think its relative, and where i believe my knowledge is sufficient to do so. when i come on this board to inquire on fish keeping related issues, i ask a question, read the responses carefully, and shut my mouth. the experienced members on this board have fish keeping knowledge that far surpasses anything i could presume to know, so why wouldn't be so arrogant as to second guess or antagonize their response? also, you're a young man about to embark on college- its probably time your mom stops cleaning up after you. be a big boy, take care of your fish yourself, or take a vacation from the hobby.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's a hell of mom! Better get her something really nice for mothers day.poor woman probably so used to caring for you a rhom will be cake.keep whatever you want until college n stock it with something nice for HER. Some angels, neons, tetras. When you graduate by yourself a bigger tank for yourself.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

wisco_pygo said:


> a word of advice: i find myself in argument amongst members here often, however it is within the lounge. i argue on topics of politics, economics, socials issues, ect. ill convey points in lounge where i think its relative, and where i believe my knowledge is sufficient to do so. when i come on this board to inquire on fish keeping related issues, i ask a question, read the responses carefully, and shut my mouth. the experienced members on this board have fish keeping knowledge that far surpasses anything i could presume to know, so why wouldn't be so arrogant as to second guess or antagonize their response? also, you're a young man about to embark on college- its probably time your mom stops cleaning up after you. be a big boy, take care of your fish yourself, or take a vacation from the hobby.


wait for it...wait for it...I hate to say this but I agree with wisco


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Another thing is I've always LOVED the look of large piranhas. They look so mean and thats what people think of when they hear about piranhas. It's going to take a long time to get these cariba to look large ya know? Thats another reason im considering switching. I like being close with a single fish too. But if its true and they dont swim much it wouldnt be to entertaining... If i was able to recieve large cariba right now i'd trade in a minute. I went to a exotic store that i was referred to by Joedizzl and it was really awesome. Tank full of large and i mean large pygos. Some looked like they were pushing 10. I love my cariba and It wouldnt be a split second decision for a rhom its just I dont know if i have the patience to raise monsters when i could be on a time scale. I might be able to ask my dad or mom for a little help. Does anybody understand here?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

If you want a large solo P then just keep one Caribe. If you got a 6" Rhom your Caribe would be that big in a year and should be pushing 9-10" in a couple years in those couple of years you'd be lucky if that Rhom grew 1"


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I would never keep a solo pygo... They dont act anything the same. I wouldnt trade for a small rhom itd have to be 8" or larger


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Damn I didn't realize that this was a Dolphinswin thread...I boycotted your threads a while ago


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You obviously want the rhom, just do it...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Alright Joe, If you and I can locate a rhom I'll do it. But 8" or larger! Hopefully we dont get one that likes sitting around all day though, but its whatever. Im pretty excited, so hopefully we can find one.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll see what I can do man...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Have ya heard anything from sea level?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Nope, but it's Sunday...


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

i dont think he will be happy with a rhom just my opinion


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Im sure you will here from him soon, BA I like being close with a single fish, I miss my old red we bonded. Though he was in a super small tank and I feel really bad for it. A rhom would be cool though!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

If you like a fish that sit's around alot go for it, b/c you do know that could happen depending on the fish you get.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Not all just sit around... People buy them for a reason they must be some what enjoyable correct?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Another thing is I've always LOVED the look of large piranhas. They look so mean and thats what people think of when they hear about piranhas. It's going to take a long time to get these cariba to look large ya know?Pygos grow much faster then rhoms Thats another reason im considering switching. I like being close with a single fish too.Right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 2cents is. You seem like you want P's beacuse they are cool and need a quick fix in saying "I had killer piranahs". 3 months later they are going to be on sale.
Plz understand and respect the fact that these fish are neat but nothing like what you think they are.

BTW Why is every1 busting on this guy?
At least he took some time finding this site instead of going to the LFS and take their word for it.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I know there not viscious killers! I dont even feed live food!!!!!!! OMG. THEY WONT BE SOLD IN 3 MONTHS 24 months MINIMUM


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats what you said about the cariba.
Its your decision but I would just keep the pygos if I were you.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Dolphin, first off : make up your own mind, what is it you're looking for in a fish ? If you don't want something relative small and inactive, why should you get a rhome ? Because, most times, thatś exactly what they are : slow growing and just sitting all day. Don't think "if everybody gets one there must be something to them", cause usually they are just inactiev, shy, slow growing fish.

Second, to answer you initial question : I preferred serras because I was interested in behavior. And then Pygos become somewaht dull, for they show mostly only one hunting strategy and that's the pack mentality. Serras on the otherhand hunt alone, so show completely different behavior. If you don 't hav the time however to take care for them, you certainly don't have tiem to observe them...

Third : I agree with above mentioned opinions that if you can't take care of them yourself, you shouldn't keep them...


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

Dolphin,

You have 2 years before heading to school right? Buy whatever makes you happy!!!! 2 years is a long ways away. If you want a Serra then get a Serra!! When college comes look to rehome him before you leave. Perhaps Joe would have room for him? Then when you are done school and have time, purchase another fish









I am going to say that most Rhoms are quite boring, but if you get lucky and get an active one, you will never want a pygo again!!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks K. Yea I was contacted about a Black Diamond Rhom. The thing is its only 7" and i was looking for a 9"+ it would take those 2 yrs to get that 9 though. Im kicking it around.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

Do not limit your choice on size only. For me its about personality. I would rather have an active 5 incher than a shy 10 incher that hides all day!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

B/C







is right no doubt. I would go as to say I am not really a Pygo fan at all. This is because I got lucky and have had Serra's that are pretty interactive. If you get one of those then you will never go back to Pygo's or at least that's my thoughts. I never really liked Rhoms when I first seen them on Youtube and here. I thought they looked lethargic and big bubba gump like kinda non active and boring. I them seen Pats Rhom Titus and holy COW!!! To see a monster rhom like that was a thing a beauty and if anything made me think I would want to own one it was that. To me though I like smaller Serra's and although the Manny has replaced the Elong for me in most favorite P to own, I would take a Elong again in a second.

What you should do is buy a Gibbus and when or if you get bored of him sell him to me for five bucks!!!









It's up to you there young Padewon, do what you feel as on this site it would be a toss up between Rhoms and Pygos in the eyes of all the members. If I were you I would get a Elong personally as they never get too large, easy to maintain, have seen a far greater percentage of them finger chase and other interactive aggressive behavior I think. The odds of getting a aggressive little dart are pretty high and they don't need a huge tank either!! That is my two cents really!!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea I Really wanted a 10" one though! We will see how it all works out. 4 3" caribe for a 7" Black diamond, fair deal?


----------

